# No More Attractive Women Allowed in the Army?



## Marauder06 (Nov 29, 2013)

> While the Army has recently made huge strides in improving job prospects for women and has taken steps to combat a sexual assault crisis in its ranks, a new, even more insidious problem has recently been identified. “Attractive women are a distraction, a liability even,” said Colonel Lynette Arnhart, the officer in charge of the Army’s groundbreaking study on the impact the integration of female Soldiers into combat arms specialties. “In general, ugly women are perceived as competent while pretty women are perceived as having used their looks to get ahead,” she said.  “So, instead of confronting this perception head-on like we should, we’re going to stop showing pictures of attractive women in recruiting brochures, public affairs releases, and so forth, so the American public doesn’t get the wrong idea. And the best way to do that, of course, is to simply not have attractive women in the Army. In fact, it might behoove us to select more average-looking women.”



/snip



> Senator Kathleen Hillibrand (D, NY), a frequent critic of the Army’s management of a sexual assault epidemic within its ranks, took time off from her usual military-bashing to offer a rare compliment to the Army. “I fully support the policy of ‘No HOTCHiCs’ in the Army,” she said. “I applaud the Army’s efforts to combat the serious issues of sexual assault by ignoring the problem completely and focusing on perceptions. Besides, this policy will totally help with the whole sexual assault/sexual harassment issue. Since the biggest problem in the Army is this issue of consensual sex, if all of our women are ugly, no one will ever assault, harass, or even hit on any of them. Problem solved, problem staying solved,” she said proudly.



*link*


----------



## reed11b (Nov 29, 2013)

God Damnit Mam, don't you have a case study or something to work on?
Reed


----------



## CDG (Nov 29, 2013)

The Air Force can keep our hot chicks, right?  We'll take the one or two from the Army as well.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 29, 2013)

CDG said:


> The Air Force can keep our hot chicks, right?  We'll take the one or two from the Army as well.



Well, according to the article...



> “If a prospective recruit is a 6 or above on a scale of 1 to 10, you thank them for their desire to serve, and hand them a Peace Corps application,” said Sergeant First Class Ima Brumilda, the Pentagon’s spokesperson for No HOTCHiC Compliance. “If you have no HOTCHiCs in your unit, or better yet if you’re all male, keep it that way,” Brumilda advised. “*If you already have a HOTCHiC in your unit, then you start the paperwork to send her over to the Air Force, where she belongs*!”


----------



## CDG (Nov 29, 2013)

AIRPOWER!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtmover (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank heavens I will get to stay in the army lol


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 29, 2013)

Air Force:





Army:


----------



## medicchick (Nov 29, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Army:



Army?  Is that why she has a USMC tattoo on her shoulder?


----------



## AWP (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## CDG (Nov 29, 2013)

I'd take the chick in the "Army" over the other one anyways.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 29, 2013)

CDG said:


> I'd take the chick in the "Army" over the other one anyways.



That "chick" looks like a dude. First chick is ok.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 29, 2013)

The USMC "tatoo" looks like it was PhotoShopped in.  Pretty sure no female Marine is going to wear dangly earrings while in BDUs... or have her hair down... or wear a sports bra.  So either this is a staged shot, or that woman is one of the shittiest Marines ever.


----------



## reed11b (Nov 29, 2013)

Former Marine and current fitness model, AKA the pic. Google is AMAZING! Perhaps if somebody smart like an MI officer were to use it's power....
Reed


----------



## pardus (Nov 30, 2013)

CDG said:


> I'd take the chick in the "Army" over the other one anyways.



Hey, it's all good, don't ask, don't tell was overturned so you're OK.


----------

